# Football (USA)



## soundman1024 (Oct 22, 2006)

I have recently picked up doing camera for high school level football games for our local TV station. I was wondering if anyone here does something similar and has any advice to offer? I haven't had too much advise from the station, mostly how they advise holding the camera and what they advise for field position.


----------



## Too_Tall (Nov 12, 2006)

are you just using a camera to send a feed to a van where someone else will mix the show, or are you recording it to edit it later in time?


----------



## soundman1024 (Nov 12, 2006)

Just recording to a mini-DV and someone else will pull highlights from it for the show.


----------

